# 29 gallon possibilities



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ok... quick summary(hopefully) 

my wife has a 29 gallon tank which she doesn't do anything with... well, she does feed them on occasion, but that's it... i feel bad for the 3 fish that are in there, but i told her it is not my tank, i'm not helping with it... well, it is getting to the point where i am gonna take it over i think, and that is where i need your help...

she has, what i beleive is this: http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-species ... tra-2.aspx she has 2 of them in this tank with what i thought is a common pleco. but the pleco is probably only4-5 inches long and has been that way for 2-3 years now... looks like a common pleco, but i thought they just kept growing... do they stop growing somehow to whatever size tank there in...

i am looking into what fish i can keep with the fish that are in there now... i do want cichlids though, so i was thinking maybe rams or something very colorfull... i don't think i want shellies, they just don't appeal to me for some reason... i like colorful fish(labs, acei, Tram Interdedius,etc...) obviously they can't go into a 29, so any suggestions...

i looked at cookie cutter, and i am also a fan of big fish, so i saw a few in the 20 long section, that were like 6"... the CA cichlids... they say only 1 pair, but have tiger barbs as a tank mate... i was thinking that sinse barbs are in there, maybe the tetras would be fine too...

what do you think... 
if i do something, i would say here is my list right now:
existing:2 tetras(would up to 5-6)
a pair of some sort of CA cichlid that is in 5-6" range...
tiger barbs:5-6 of them
the existing pleco mayeb(could i move that pleco to my 90... i do have a pleco 7-8" long in there now... would 2 common plecos be ok, or would poop be an isses with water quality with 2)
maybe a BN pleco instead...

sorry so long, just trying to figure out what would be good, and would be very new to owning any other cichlids than african mbuna's and haps...

thanks.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Hi venustus19, since you seem more interested in CA cichlids for this setup, and aren't getting any responses, I'll move this to a CA folder where you may get some more help.

Good luck!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> i looked at cookie cutter, and i am also a fan of big fish, so i saw a few in the 20 long section, that were like 6"... the CA cichlids... they say only 1 pair, but have tiger barbs as a tank mate... i was thinking that sinse barbs are in there, maybe the tetras would be fine too...
> 
> what do you think...
> if i do something, i would say here is my list right now:
> ...


The 29 gal is too small for the Pleco! And what is most likely happening because of the growth is it could be stunted or it's growth rate is slower because of this! Yes, a 90 would be perfect for the Pleco and you can keep 2 Pleco's in one tank! The cookie cutter is just easy setup that will work for a breeding pair of cichlids!

What you have suggested IMO will be too much for the 29 gal! You will either have to go with Black Skirts or Tiger Barbs and then a cichlid or a cichlid pair! A 29 gal has the same length and width as a 20 gal L which is I believe 30 in long, 12 in wide. The only difference is a 29 gal is taller which I beieve is 18in tall! A 20 gal L is the same heighth as a 10 gal which I think is 12 in tall.

As far as CA pairs that would work would be:

Rainbow cichlids
Firemouth
Convict
Sajica
Cutteri
and any other cichlid that would be 3-6 in.

Stay away from Rams, Apisto's, Keyholes which are SA unless your PH is 7.5 or less. Those cichlids need really good water quality and low PH if breeding is your goal! Nano's which are CA dwarfs which are also called Yellow Convicts also need special care! They are BEAUTIFUL but are very sensitive! The other CA's mentioned are very tolerable and hardy! And they don't need too much of special care! If you would like a single cichlid then any of those mentioned will be good and also you could do another CA cichlid that is colorful and has easy care:

Salvini

Here's a video of my current pair of Salvini with their fry! 
http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... _lover128/?
action=view&current=MOV01897.flv

Here's another video of the same pair with the same batch batch of fry when they spawned!
http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01885.flv

Hope this helps!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I messed up on the link of the first one here it is! Sorry about that! 

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01897.flv


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

always one step behind you suggesting sals, cichlid lover128. I think that would be the way to go. Since you already have a few blackskirts, I would get maybe 5 more and take out the pleco and throw in one salvini. You might be able to fit a bn pleco, but I would only do that if you stick with one cichlid and not a pair.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> always one step behind you suggesting sals, cichlid lover128.


We both think a like! 



> I think that would be the way to go. Since you already have a few blackskirts, I would get maybe 5 more and take out the pleco and throw in one salvini. You might be able to fit a bn pleco, but I would only do that if you stick with one cichlid and not a pair.


I agree! :thumb: It would be the way to go because then you get one cichlid that get's big, has color, and has personality. Also with just one cichlid you don't have to worry about aggression issues with a pair or finding homes for the little ones! But you couldn't be able to do a pair of Salvini in a 29 gal!

But anyway, venustus19 it's your choice and your tank! Don't let us Salvini lovers persuade you into a fish! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

This thread was created on Aug 11 !!  I don't think the OP is going to come back!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> This thread was created on Aug 11 !!  I don't think the OP is going to come back!


The post was sitting unanswered in the Malawi folder for two weeks due to the obvious interest in CA cichlids, which is why I moved it here. Don't count the OP out just yet.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Sals get to large for a 29 IMO, considering Males can get 8" i would think that would be to much.

i like the firemouth idea, though those are one of my favorites.


----------

